# Thermostat Review: Inkbird - Temperature Controller



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello folks,


This is just a quick (very amateur) review of my experience in using the Inkbird Heating Thermostat

I have recently been testing the new model and since receiving my unit a number of weeks ago I have used the product pretty much continuously for different applications & with varied substrates and have been very pleased with virtually all aspects of its performance aswell as its ease of operation. 

Fistly this model in particular (an on/off system with Day/Night cycle functionality) is very competitively priced at just 29 Pounds which includes free UK Delivery. When I first saw this price I expected to see a rather basic product which just about did what it says on the box. On the contrary the unit featured a digital display and menu system and a sturdy metal probe (a big plus) on a 5 foot cord for easy placement which made things very convenient with some of my larger vivs, which I am sure some of you may be able to relate can make probe placement very awkward.

Up to now I have found the unit to be capable of maintaining its temperature in an accurate and stable manner in varied conditions and indeed confirmed its accuracy in each situation using a number of external measuring devices including infra-red temperature guns, the average variance I have experienced was about (0.3 C) at a maximum, this was the case for both the Daytime and Nighttime settings.

I have used many, many thermostats in the past from a range of brands and probably will again when I require a more advanced unit, but I really do feel this particular model has a place in maintaining most anybodies collection, not just because of its pricing but its ease of use, it really is plug and play requiring no reading of the manual to operate (at least on my part), though the manual was short and concise. 

While it may not fill the role which advanced digital thermostats do featuring varied means of applying power and so on, it does fit its specific role as well and arguably better than its competitors particularly when its price means its competitors are the cheapest of own brand thermostats which all certainly lack many of this products conveniences. 

Whenever in the future I am looking for a simple but effective and reliable stat the choice will be an easy one for me.



Hopefully that was of help to anybody considering purchasing a new Thermostat or of interest to those of you who may have been curious about the product.



If anybody has any questions, feel free to send me a PM anytime.
Thanks for reading folks.


----------



## mark9274 (Oct 10, 2016)

hi which model ink bird was the one you tried ??


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

mark9274 said:


> hi which model ink bird was the one you tried ??


Hi,

*Inkbird IBK-306T 100 - 240 V 24-Hours Day and Night Heating Temperature Controller*


Was the model. *
*


----------



## mark9274 (Oct 10, 2016)

thanks for getting back to me so soon,
ive never seen them before so wanted to get some advice on them
as ive always used dimmer stats before an only just setting up again
theres so many changes lol.

thanks again


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

mark9274 said:


> thanks for getting back to me so soon,
> ive never seen them before so wanted to get some advice on them
> as ive always used dimmer stats before an only just setting up again
> theres so many changes lol.
> ...


No problem at all, if you have any more questions, just let me know.


----------



## mark9274 (Oct 10, 2016)

*thermostats*

does inkbird sell the thermostats on the forum
or is there some way of buying them from him
as i wanna give them a try if possible ??


----------



## Zux (Mar 31, 2016)

You can find them at https://www.amazon.co.uk/Inkbird/b/...423221031&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Inkbird


----------



## mark9274 (Oct 10, 2016)

thanks once again


----------



## mark9274 (Oct 10, 2016)

oh yes while i remember,
will these also control the day and night time lighting ??
as well as the temprature


----------



## mark9274 (Oct 10, 2016)

forgot to add if not what would u suggest would be the best thing to use ??
years ago when i kept herps i used to use a plug in timer but i dont know if they are still used or if theres something else on the market that does the job now


----------

